# How's the fishing?



## WB fish Slayer (Dec 8, 2018)

Not much for reports on this thread is there not much fishing or not much catching going on ? I'm getting browns but no steel, nice one's tho. C&R a couple this morning


----------



## ruger 454 (Sep 7, 2007)

Great looking fish.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice fish, but if you released them, they floated, cuz they're both dead. You can tell by looking at the eyes.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Fishndude said:


> Nice fish, but if you released them, they floated, cuz they're both dead. You can tell by looking at the eyes.


View media item 118613


----------



## WB fish Slayer (Dec 8, 2018)

It's sad the type of responses you get on here there's only a few solid ppl on here that give/share any info the rest just criticize others from the couch. Here's a couple from this afternoon for the hating old ladies on here..


----------



## WB fish Slayer (Dec 8, 2018)

And yeah the steelhead went on the stringer


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice browns dude. Don’t let these guys get you down. They were just playful poking fun at the fact that if your releasing fish that your holding by they’re lungs, they're probably dead now... good luck and hopefully more steel show up as the tribs are fishing pathetic for this time of year!


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

I'm not a fan of the gill grab, but holding a fish the size of these long enough for a quick pic by the gill PLATE without touching the gills is not going to kill it. If you are going to remove a fish from the water for a photo, it's best to support the it's weight with both hands. However, these fish are a lot tougher than most people think and these two surely had a better chance of surviving than if they had been roped, which is what most of the goons that fish this area would have done. No way can you tell from the picture if these fish are alive still or not. My comment was not directed at the OP.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

SJC said:


> I'm not a fan of the gill grab, but holding a fish the size of these long enough for a quick pic by the gill PLATE without touching the gills is not going to kill it. If you are going to remove a fish from the water for a photo, it's best to support the it's weight with both hands. However, these fish are a lot tougher than most people think and these two surely had a better chance of surviving than if they had been roped, which is what most of the goons that fish this area would have done. No way can you tell from the picture if these fish are alive still or not. My comment was not directed at the OP.


Yeah browns are pretty tough, easy to c&r when the water is cool (warm water is a diff story, metabolic acidosis fwiw). I'm sure they were fine. I've caught em, held em like that, cut the line cuz they swallowed the hook, released them, and caught the same brown a week or two after with the line hanging out ..not a pretty sight or the ideal thing to do, but eventually the hook rusts.and falls out..
Guys are just being haters that you got some decent fish...jelly


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice fish man .just a tip I found works well for me when I catch a fish I want a good pic of but I’m solo.ill just start a video on the ph set it down unhook the fish get in front of it than release it .i get it done in less than 30sec .then just go back and freeze the best shot later.nice browns Btw I fish the river a lot and have yet to catch one of any size


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

brian0013 said:


> Nice fish man .just a tip I found works well for me when I catch a fish I want a good pic of but I’m solo.ill just start a video on the ph set it down unhook the fish get in front of it than release it .i get it done in less than 30sec .then just go back and freeze the best shot later.nice browns Btw I fish the river a lot and have yet to catch one of any size


That's a good idea. I hardly ever take pics of fish that I catch, but if I'm by myself and want to razz someone with a pic who is stuck not fishing, I usually just subdue the fish with one hand, set my rod down and take a pic with the other. Only takes a few seconds and the fish is back swimming.
View media item 121951View media item 121949


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

SJC said:


> ...I'm not a fan of the gill grab, but...


I like to grab them by the eyeballs... 

Eh. No one is perfect but the more we educate one another about the best practices for catch and release or catch and care or catch and cook etc. the better off we will be as anglers and stewards of our watersheds.


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL (Jun 26, 2016)

Some beautiful browns! Nice job!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2001)

_I don't know why people even post pics of solo caught fish. Brings out too many idiot criticisms. _


----------

